# UNION mit WHERE (mysql)



## Sebigf (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Wie kann ich, wenn ich UNION einsetze, eine WHERE Abfrage unterbringen ?!
Das problem ist, dass die Tabellen verschiedene Namen haben und ich jedes Feld mit "tabelle.feld" ansprechen muss...

Wie sieht die Syntax dafür aus ? Wenn ich nämlich "muh.feld = 1" dann trifft es ja logischerweise nicht auf Tabelle "huhu" zu und wird so oder so ausgeschlossen...

Helft mir 

Danke


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,

entweder ich versteh dein Problem nicht richtig oder du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Bsp

```
SELECT tab1.col1, tab1.col2 FROM tab1 WHERE tab1.col1 = 1
UNION
SELECT tab2.col1, tab2.col2 FROM tab2 WHERE tab2.col1 = 2
```


----------



## Sebigf (27. Juli 2006)

ROFL !

Ja, ich habs einfach "verkompliziert". 

Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, ich muss die WHERE aus allen SELECT's erstellen... also wie bei einem JOIN. 

Danke


----------

